# Is this aquarium good for a betta?



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

My betta is currently in a 8 l bowl. I've been looking for a bigger aquarium and I think im going to buy him a 30l aquarium next week >> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000XACDRK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF << (that's the aquarium I stopped at) I hope it'd be a good home for my betta. I'd be happy to know what you guys think about the aquarium and if you have any suggestions on size and stuff please share )


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

goodness! that's a wonderful tank size! :3 it's about.... 8 gallons? he'd be super happy in it, that's for sure! :U


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

Good, thanks. I didn't know if it was too big or something ^^ I can't wait to get it. I'm so excited ^^ I'm gonna upload pics when it's done ).


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

Btw, i have a question. My betta's upper fin, the one that's on his back looks a little curled up at the end, is that normal or is he sick? also his tail is kinda weird at the end too, and there's this cut or something on it that i have no idea how he got, there is nothing sharp in his bowl to hurt him  is it possible that the water is too hard for him? and im going to buy a water conditioner for his new tank, do u think that will help him? ... Thanks


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow, I just looked at that Aquarium, and it is nice..I want one too..and It is wonderful to see you upgrading to such a nice tank, I know he will love it, use some silk plants, and some real ones, and it will make for a great hiding place, and bettas love to play in and out of the plants, also have a cave or 2 for him to also rest, and sleep, I will load up some of my personal faves, that my bettas love or pix..when I can.._


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oh, and regard to his fins, maybe because his livingspace is small, and the fins can't spread out, they sometimes get stuck together, also if your not using water conditioner, would be a good idea to do so, that is important to do, You can get some stress coat, it is wonderful for curled and stuck fins._


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

ok, i'd love to see your favorite plants and decoration .. about the fins yeah.. once i get the aquarium i'm getting a conditioner too, thanks for the answer ... have u got any idea if the Tetra AquaSafe conditioner is good?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

No such thing as too big and I think it looks great!


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

okay, thanks )


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Nicko said:


> ok, i'd love to see your favorite plants and decoration .. about the fins yeah.. once i get the aquarium i'm getting a conditioner too, thanks for the answer ... have u got any idea if the Tetra AquaSafe conditioner is good?


 
The Tetra AquaSafe is the one I use, and It's a great product;-)


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> The Tetra AquaSafe is the one I use, and It's a great product;-)


ok, then I guess that's what I'm going to buy  and what about the aqua balance? do you think I need it? and the tetra product for the live plants? i forgot its name -.-


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is one of my fishy's fave Silk Plants, takes up the space, and gives cover, and the leaves are big, and bettas love to sleep and rest on them
It's at Petco.com Here is the link http://www.petco.com/product/119026/Petco-Red-Fire-Silk-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

looks nice, hopefully I will find the same here in Austria


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Nicko said:


> ok, then I guess that's what I'm going to buy  and what about the aqua balance? do you think I need it? and the tetra product for the live plants? i forgot its name -.-


I also have the Aqua Balance, but have only used when I know I need to skip a day or 2 for water changing, other than that, I hardly ever need to use it, but if you want to keep on hand..not a bad idea, it says to use with an air stone..for proper circulation.


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> I also have the Aqua Balance, but have only used when I know I need to skip a day or 2 for water changing, other than that, I hardly ever need to use it, but if you want to keep on hand..not a bad idea, it says to use with an air stone..for proper circulation.


i see, well I'll think about it then ... and what about the tetra plantamin? should i get it or the plants can live without it just as well?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Nicko said:


> i see, well I'll think about it then ... and what about the tetra plantamin? should i get it or the plants can live without it just as well?


 
I have never heard of that one, the Plantamin..I might look into it, for now I don't use anything for my live plants, but I only 1 type, an Amazon Sword, It is also my fishy's fave, and for the same reason, nice, big leaves, that keep well in the water.


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay, thanks for all the answers


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

You are very welcome When you get your new tank, Post some pix.. btw..what kind of betta do you have?


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

I will, ... well I'm not sure.. i don't think he actually has a "kind".. I mean.. he kinda looks like a veil tail betta but i guess he is just a bad breed or something  anyway i totally love him ^^ might not be the most beautiful betta fish but he's just perfect to me ^^ gonna post some pics of him tomorrow so you decide what kind of a betta he is haha.. i'm going to bed now... so glad that tomorrow is friday.. woohoo ^^ cya


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

gonna upload some pics in a min


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

So that's Jeremy


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

As you can see, his fins are weird ...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow, what a beauty you have there...I love those fins, he just needs some stress coat, and he should be fine, that dorsal fin, is a little curled, which could be from the hard water, after you get the Tetra Aquasafe, and do the required water changes, _

_he may open it up more, as well as all his fins, but if not get some Stress Coat and that helps as an extra conditioner, to soften the water, and relax the fins, and if that don't work, then you could do the Aquarium Salt method for a few days, to help get the fins to loosen up.._

_if they curl up too much and get stuck like that, they could start to rot, and if they do, you will need to do a AQ salt bath. _


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

I see, thank you so much  You r the best )):yourock:


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

Good news guys! I purchased the aquarium last night! So It should arrive at monday or max. on wednesday!! Im so excited! I also bought the tetra complete substrate(read it was good) and I also bought the awesomest aquarium deco mountain castle! It's so cool Im in love with it! >>> http://www.amazon.de/Europet-Bernin...Castle/dp/B001NM0SKG/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2 <<< awesome, isnt it!? .. BTW I've been using water conditioner for 1 week now and my boy is already looking a bit better : )) I think the cut on his tail is slowly healing which is great : ))


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Great! Your betta is definately a VeilTail.


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Great! Your betta is definately a VeilTail.


Good, thanks for the reply! Cute hamster by the way ^^:redyay:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicko said:


> Good, thanks for the reply! Cute hamster by the way ^^:redyay:


 Your welcome, and Thanks!! :-D


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Nicko! I'd like to suggest some fake plants as well!

I recently bought a feather like, colorful, fake plant at Petco and Ghost loves to swim around behind it, and rest at the top against it. It's super soft and is a really great product. They come in purple, red, orange. The orange only comes in the tinier versions of these plants.


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

NyaNyanNaa said:


> Hello Nicko! I'd like to suggest some fake plants as well!
> 
> I recently bought a feather like, colorful, fake plant at Petco and Ghost loves to swim around behind it, and rest at the top against it. It's super soft and is a really great product. They come in purple, red, orange. The orange only comes in the tinier versions of these plants.


Sounds nice  I just hope I can find it here because we don't have petco and petsmart and stuff ... .. disadvantages of living in europe.. ;D


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

So that's what the bowl looks like now, he loves the plants! He looks so much happier around them ^^. Can't wait to set up the new tank!  Once the new tank is ready I will show you pics. : )):greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

*Please help *

So the aquarium arrived today i just finished it and i think the filter is too strong and my betta is struggling  any ideas guys? i tried to put some sponge at the part where it sucks the water but It doesnt work ... i turned the filter off untill i figure something out.. please somebody help me :S


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Hey Nicko, How are you, I love your tank, sorry to hear about the filter, I wish I knew what else to do, I unfortunately hate filters, as I recently had a bad experience with one of mine, and I have opted to use air stones, instead, but they even have to have the check valve for concentration of flow..there is a sticky on here for baffling filters. _

_Let me see if I can find it for you, although I hear the sponge works pretty good,..does it say the name of the filter that came with the tank?_


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> _Hey Nicko, How are you, I love your tank, sorry to hear about the filter, I wish I knew what else to do, I unfortunately hate filters, as I recently had a bad experience with one of mine, and I have opted to use air stones, instead, but they even have to have the check valve for concentration of flow..there is a sticky on here for baffling filters. _
> 
> _Let me see if I can find it for you, although I hear the sponge works pretty good,..does it say the name of the filter that came with the tank?_


Thank you! The filter's name is Tetra EasyCrystal Filter 250  Im afraid that the filter might suck my betta! :X that'd be awful!


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

So I put some cloth on the part where the water comes out and t seems to be working! The flow is super weak now... the filter looks very ugly though  ^^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow love it !!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here Nicko, I hope this helps, it's pantyhose that does the trick..

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## Nicko (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay Thanks a lot!!


----------

